# Experience with using Kindle 3G internationally for Internet access?



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am going to buy a Kindle with 3G, and Internet access is important to me.  I have a smartphone, but Internet access when I travel outside of the U.S. is pretty expensive due to roaming charges.  I would be interested to hear what kinds of experiences other U.S.-based owners of the 3G device have had while traveling outside the U.S., both from the standpoint of how speedy it is and how available a connection is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle is, first and foremost, a reader.  And, in my opinion, it excels at that function.

As a web browser, well, it is satisfactory if you're in a bind, but probably not the best option if there are others available, cost notwithstanding.  Of course, depending on the country, you may not be able to access anything beyond Wikipedia -- the 3G connection is there primarily to facilitate delivery of books and full web browsing is disabled in some countries because of the high cost to Amazon.

Even if you do have relatively full access, be aware that it's going to be a very different browsing experience than on a computer or even a smart phone.  If you need to use the internet a lot, and need it to be fast, I'm not sure you'll be happy with the Kindle browser for regular usage.  But if you're stuck somewhere without any other device and need to access something, it'll work just fine.

If you're going to get it anyway, use the browser here in the US and see if it will work for you. . . I guess you could even get it and return it within the 30 days if you decide it won't work for you. . . . .


----------



## wlauritzen (Jun 9, 2010)

Last July, I was on a cruise in the Baltic Ocean.  I used my Kindle to check and respond to email in Oslo, Copenhagen, St. Petersburg, Tallinn, Stockholm, and Warnemunde.  It had no trouble connecting, and the response was OK.  It was not broadband speed, but it seemed faster than dial-up.


----------



## edit4ever (Sep 7, 2010)

I've recently returned from a cruise in the Eastern Mediterranean and had 3g internet browsing in Italy, Greece, Turkey and Egypt.  Also had slow but manageable internet on board the ship.  The new browser in the kindle works quite well and was able to handle e-mail, forum browsing and posting, facebook updates, google reader (rss feeds) and its very good at mobile site browsing.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I got back from Japan a couple of weeks ago and had a wonderful time with my K3G! I posted all about it (including a few pics) in my thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38878.0.html
Feel free to ask any questions you might have...it was easy to use, worked everywhere I went and was basically my primary link home for the week that I was there. Fantastic device...I really still can't believe that global (in many countries anyway) 3G internet access is included with NO ADDITIONAL CHARGES with the Kindle! One of the best purchases I made while planning for my trip.


----------



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, that's encouraging.  I am not a person who is a heavy user of the Internet while on travel, but I do like to check my email daily, read some news, and check in on a few forums.  Sometimes I'm on a river cruise ship where the Internet connection is bad and expensive, sometimes I'm just in a foreign country and can't find a convenient hotspot to use my netbook, and sometimes I have a free Internet connection in a hotel, but the signal is so bad it's painful to try to get on the Internet.  If I can get some halfway decent connectivity -- like you guys have described -- out of a Kindle 3G, I'll be happy.  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## grg (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

The ones who used K3 3G in Europe, which Kindle do you have? The US, International or the UK one?
THX,
Greg


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

I brought my K3 with me to London on biz trip in Oct. My customer was really amazed when she saw me updating my facebook status when we were doing the tourist thing together ... e.g. waiting like a couple of idiots for 1 hr+ outside Buckingham Palace just to see the change of guard  , had a cruise on sunny and breezy Thames River and me checking the same day's discounted musical ticket selling at Leicester Square. Needless to say, my friends back home (i.e. Hong Kong) were equally amazed when they learned I could have almost real time report on what I was up to in London.

For me the speed is acceptable (that's why Amazon called it experimental and you just need to set the right expectation), so far it did its job and is totally free anywhere I go, honestly I can't ask for anything more.  

P.S. I have the US version


----------

